# On-Road Near Raleigh, NC



## Jim Rufiange (Jan 15, 2003)

What are the closest carpet tracks to Raleigh, NC. Anythin within 5 hours is an option. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Rufiange (Jan 15, 2003)

Anything?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road RC*

Check out our website at thunderroadrc.com. We're easily in range, and our new road course will be set up this weekend. And with an 80' x 40', plus an adjoining 60' X14', rug to play on, you can get wound up! We'd love to have you here to practice. And you'll need the practice for next January. I *KNOW* you'll be here, then. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

